# The Listeners' Club: Songs of Franz Schubert



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

My newest post shares a few thoughts about what makes a great melody and why Schubert's melodies are so great:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/10/15/the-listeners-club-songs-of-franz-schubert/


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been listening to these more than ever lately. Schubert may be working his way into my top ten list of composers.


----------

